

Providing Dynamically Changeable Physical Buttons on a Visual Display - swombat
http://www.chrisharrison.net/projects/pneumaticdisplays/index.html

======
grinich
I saw this talk at CHI. I'm really excited to see what they do with this in
the coming year.

~~~
nirmal
It was really a great talk, did you see his talk about the textural
interfaces?

The room was packed for the talk about the technology mentioned in the
article.

